# Raya's big baby belly!



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

She is due April 1st...


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGosh!! that poor baby!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Good gosh! She's a big one!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see the babies! I love her coloring!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

oh my shes huge isnt she 
how many pupppies do you think she is going to have??


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

She is huge. lol She reminds me of my puppy's mom.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

We go to the vets tomorrow evening for an x-ray!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Don't they do ultrasounds on dogs? She looks like there's at least 8 in there!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

omg she is sooooooo big. i feel her pain. i was huge with both my babies. lol. i cant wait to see the pups. congrats. we are praying for a safe delivery and healthy pups.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Omg shes gonna blow. Are you darling little angels from dogster??? I saw the puppy named Sid. He is the most beautiful chihuahua ever. Did he find a home yet? Your chis have very good looking pups.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh poor baby. She looks so uncomfortable. Good thing she is due soon. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Prosephone said:


> We go to the vets tomorrow evening for an x-ray!



Oh! How exciting! I think you should post the xray and whoever guesses the correct amount of puppies gets a baby chi!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

OH MY GOSH  She is huge! I want a puppy


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I Get One! I Get One! I Get One! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG she is so cute with her big belly! I cannot wait to see pics of the babies. I'm guessing 4 babies!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Pauline Leland said:


> Don't they do ultrasounds on dogs? She looks like there's at least 8 in there!


Ultrasounds are not very good at determining litter size in toy breeds. With an xray you can easily count the skeletons.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

kenchi said:


> Omg shes gonna blow. Are you darling little angels from dogster??? I saw the puppy named Sid. He is the most beautiful chihuahua ever. Did he find a home yet? Your chis have very good looking pups.


Yep, that is me!

Sid goes to his new home this weekend.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Willowanne said:


> Oh! How exciting! I think you should post the xray and whoever guesses the correct amount of puppies gets a baby chi!


Hehe!!!!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

She is definitely pregnant!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

LOL! Yeah, either that or she swallowed a balloon whole!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW! It's amazing that she can walk!! She's a beautiful chi . I'll be praying for a safe delivery so she can get some relief lol!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

***BULGING EYES*** OMGosh!!!! Poor Raya! I think she is going to explode. She must have a load of pups in there! She is so cute though with her giant belly She is due any day now right? Please give her lots of love from my and I will keep her in my prayers that she and all the pups have a smooth delivery (and you too )


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ooh i like the idea of whoever guesses right wins a puppy lol.

She looks massive bless her, but so cute


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't wait to hear how the xray goes today!!! <taps foot impatiently>


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! Bless her


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow she is big! Looks like princess when she had her second litter,she had 5 puppies.

I love her coloring, shes beautiful


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Raya is so big.....she is a beautiful chi. We're hoping for a safe and healthy delivery of all her puppies


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I am posting a new thread with the xray results!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG she looks like she's about to burst! I hope all goes well on the 1st of April. Good luck!


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

Woow i've never seen a pregnant chi before! So biig how does she walk? lol cant wait to see the puppies


----------

